
Freeway project unearths a time when camels roamed San Diego - gscott
https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/science/story/2020-07-17/fossil-find-ancient-camels
======
dreamcompiler
I assumed this was talking about the 1860s, when camels were common in the
American Southwest. Nope. This is about fossils.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Camel_Corps](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Camel_Corps)

~~~
perl4ever
Interesting factoid:

"Their Arabian camels readily ate creosote bush, which little else eats. It is
thought that this meeting reestablished a biological relationship that was
broken when the American ancestors of the Arabian camel, such as Camelops,
became extinct, making an evolutionary anachronism"

------
bstar77
Back when I lived in New Jersey I would visit this place:
[https://www.fossilguy.com/sites/bbrook/index.htm](https://www.fossilguy.com/sites/bbrook/index.htm)

It was amazing to go to a stream in the woods of NJ and find fossilized shark
teeth, shellfish, squid and bones. I think people have even found dinosaur
bones there. Such a wonderful experience and it does have an uncanny way of
putting your place on this planet into perspective.

~~~
xwdv
When I was young I always wanted to find and keep a dinosaur bone, a REAL one.
Don’t know if it’s even possible now.

~~~
abakker
There are several places in Montana that you can absolutely do this. I’ve done
it and it is fun.

~~~
abakker
Self reply - the place I went is called Timescale Adventures. I got to find
some pieces of dinosaur eggshell, as well as plentiful bones.

~~~
xwdv
How difficult was it? Do a lot of people leave empty handed?

~~~
abakker
That would be virtually impossible. There are SO many bones. In many desert
washes it only took us minutes to find some. Most of what you find won’t have
much scientific significance.

------
edoceo
[http://archive.is/BWHCC](http://archive.is/BWHCC)

I get grumpy when sites block me viewing with incognito - especially when they
are ad-infested

~~~
kyleee
only to be met by a captcha when trying to view the archived version :(

------
reaperducer
If you're ever near Death Valley, the tiny town of Shoshone has an awesome
(and free) town museum with some surprising local fossils, including local
camel tracks.

